# MOT Nottingham for Cheyenne



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Hi

I'm sorry if this is posted in the wrong section but the site is so vast I couldn't find anywhere else. Similarly I searched the site but the search string 'MOT Nottingham' threw up thousands of responses which I couldn't plough through...

I have to get the first MOT on an Autotrail 696G this week. It's 4000kg GVW and PHGV but I assume it's still a Class 4? I've tried a few places but nobody takes anything above 3000kg and doesn't seem to know who would. I'm not a native of Nottingham so lack local knowledge. Can anybody point me to a reasonable place, preferably with online booking as I have to drive it to the MOT station without MOT or Tax as it's been in storage.

Many thanks, Mark


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Your local council vehicle depot will almost certainly do the MOT on your van. Look them up in your local telephone directory. I had a similar search and found, to my delight, that ours in Cheltenham did them.

Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moved to Motorhome MOT's - you normally get a reply in there 8)


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Daves independent MOT station near Mansfield can do most sizes and weights

http://www.davesindependentmot.com/

Alan H


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

R&K Motors in Mansfield have done mine for the last two years. They only charge £30 as well, they also complete MOt & maintenance work for oaktree Motorhomes. They open at 7.00 am and complete the test while you wait or you can leave it and walk around Mansfield. Their number is 01623 623456 or you can book online at randkgarage.co.uk

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

this ones in basford
taking mine here on Thursday

Basford motor company


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Thanks all. Got it done at Redfern Travel somewhere north of Mansfield. Seemed very good and they mainly do coaches and hgv so no problem with the bay or pit sizes. Cheap as well at £28.50 and there's a café serving food and tea about two minutes away in the town where you can wait...

Next problem is tax and as I've left all the documents in France this may be difficult. I've not lost the logbook (I know where it is but can't get it as nobody is there to post it to me) so I can't buy it using the lost logbook method and I also left the insurance papers there as well. All I have is the motorhome and the new MOT certificate... Any ideas?

Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

You are able to tax a vehicle online without the documents. DVLA check whether the vehicle has insurance and MOT before issuing the disc. Regards steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

On line is the way to go as the last poster rightly pointed out. DVLA have a database for insurance and MOT. Only takes a few minutes and the rax disc arrives within a few days. MUCH easier than faffing around at the Post Office


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Not so, I've discovered...

You can tax online but you need either the logbook or the reminder to do so. You have to input a reference number printed on either document or you can't do it.

However I discovered, after some internet trawling, that a system exists if you don't have the logbook, the reminder or the purchase slip. You go to the local DVLA office in person, present yourself to the customer services people with your MOT, Insurance cover note (you have to take the paper ones even though they can check online) and yourself plus some ID. The person asks you the address etc. of the registered owner and as long as it's you they will give you a form to fill out and you have to pay £25 to get a replacement logbook. This is annoying as I have the logbook - it's just locked in a cupboard in France - but a lot better than not being able to buy the tax at all. They then issue you the disk and the new logbook arrives in the post whenever it turns up... I then have to destroy the old one once in receipt of the new one.

I cycled there today and had my tax disk in 20 minutes with the small extra cost of £25 for a replacement logbook that I didn't actually need. All remarkably simple in the end but certainly worth knowing if it happens to anybody else...

Cheers, Mark


----------

